# BOV questions.



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has explored the idea of a recirulation valve over a Blow-off valve. I have a turbo Volkswagen, and it uses a recircuation valve because it's supposed to be better for the turbo, and motor and everything. Well, I have a SR20 equipped 240 and was wondering if anyone tried using a recircuation valve with it. 

-Jesse


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

to the best of my knowledge the det comes stock like that.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

unless you didnt get the stock cooler in your engine package.
They come with one out of factory.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Joel said:


> unless you didnt get the stock cooler in your engine package.
> They come with one out of factory.



I figured that much. Most turbo cars come with a recircualtion. I was wondering if there is any benefit to using this over a BOV setup. I have heard that venting to the atmosphere will make your car run really rich for a second when you shift which isn't good.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

mine doesnt, my housemates doesnt. this problem is more an rb issue than an sr.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

this may help:
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=39898

its titled type-s BOV but its not just for the type-s


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

A recirculation valve is just a BOV that blows the excess air back into the intake system. 
THESE ARE USED ON CARS WITH MAFS (mass air flow sensors)

The reason being is that the mafs has already measured the air that is about to be blown off at shifts & such. You do not HAVE to have it recirc, but it will result in a rich situation during shifts & light throttle. 
It is not really that bad for the car, but it isn't really the greatest state of tune either. It is really up to you.
I would run any turbo car with a mafs with a recirc valve, but I do know of people who don't.

It just makes the fireballs at shifts bigger & more abundant. :thumbup:


----------

